# Modified libdmx breaks in work subdirectory src.



## sossego (May 10, 2010)

Peeking over at the other monitor, here's part of the output.


```
# pwd
 /usr/ports/x11/libdmx/work/libdmx-1.1.0/src
```

Error message. This is the most common. Here the error is after the line number and before the value.

```
dmx.c:670: error: expected '=' ,' ,', ';' , 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'DMXGetInputAttributes'
```
 et al.

Here is the compile option used.

```
gcc -mpowerpc -mcpu=750 -S dmx.c
```

I've already edited parts of xorg-dmx and the present libdmx to accept the values on the G3.

Wondering if this is a compile error or a dependency error.


----------



## sossego (May 11, 2010)

It seems dmx.h is missing. I did a search for it and came up with Linux related results. I probably will need to import the file.


----------

